# DM Seeking D&D (3+) edition players, in or around Auburn, Wa to Seattle.



## Severance (May 15, 2006)

I'm a DM looking for a group of 4-7 players..  I've been playing for.... 10+ years now.. DM'ing for 8 of them at least. My 'ideal' gaming /hosting days are Sunday (after 3... My lady needs attention for a half hour at least after work), till Tuesday Eve.. 
I work a day shift, so long evenings on tuesdays.. They just aren't too terribly copasetic for me, if you understand my meaning. Anyways Keith, give me an email back, we'll try to set something up, I -may- have a couple players interested, but- unfortunately it seems as though those of us who stick to ye ole pen and paper style- are fast becoming a dying breed. At least in Seattle. I'd like to game 2-3 times a month, because- as you said, work
and taking care of 'life' seems to be killing the soul I won back from the grips of the Army.
My campaign/DM style is very detailed, and original- yet, very familiar.. Think a breath of fresh air from a place you'd never expect to find one...

Anyways,
Talk to you soon, I hope.
~Chris.
       unbroken _ truths (at) hotmail (dot) com          <-- My email, sans spaces, and 
                                                                        perenthesis. Well.. If you can't figure 
                                                                        it out, I don't know what to say


----------

